# Greetings from PA



## Haikan (Aug 20, 2011)

My name is Andy and I studied (changquan) Wushu for a couple of years when I was around eight-ten years old.  When I was eleven or twelve I spent a few months in what in retrospect had every nameable symptom of McDojoism (Karate dojo:  I broke one board and got my yellow belt- no kihon, no kata, just a board.)

Now I'm 22 and training in a Shotokan Karate Dojo and I have to say being in a dojo as an adult (at least for me) is a lot different.  The teacher is really cool.  I joined this site because it seems to have a lot of knowledgeable people who can help others with their martial arts questions.  It also appears to have a good base of representatives from many schools so... Here I am.  Hello martial talkers!


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk - If Knowledgeable Stylists is what you're after, thats exactly what youre going to find.
Alongside a Bar, that gives you ONE Free Imaginary Drink.

Enjoy your Stay, and I can only hope that you will be able to Positively Input your Perspectives


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your new journey!


----------



## seasoned (Aug 21, 2011)

Greetings and welcome aboard, Andy.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 22, 2011)

Greetings and welcome aboard.  What part of PA are you from?


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Benn away for a while.  Welcome to MT.  I'm sure you will enjoy it.  Glad you found a dojo you can enjoy and learn.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 28, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Where abouts in PA are you from?


----------



## Haikan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm currently living in Edinboro PA which is about 20 minutes south of Erie.  Erie is where I practice karate; specifically I practice at the Erie Shotokan Karate Dojo.  I'm testing for my yellow belt next Saturday and I'm really excited.  My girlfriend and I have practiced the kihon, kata and kumite to the point that I just know we'll pass.  

It's weird practicing karate because it's so different from changquan wushu but my sensei says I have good habits already, so I guess they can't be that different!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 2, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  You're up in my old neck of the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

